# Experts please help!



## DRAT (Jun 12, 2013)

I am wrapping a couple of tubes with silver duct tape to create a medieval looking pen.  Looks like a suit of armor.

What steps do I next follow to cover it in clear acrylic?  What do I need? Where can I purchase what I need?  Are all clear acrylic products created equally - I need a clear, non-yellowing acrylic.  Do I need a mold, or can I do this without a mold?  How do I plug the end holes of the tubs so no liquid acrylic get inside of the tubes?

Thanks tons!

DRAT


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Jun 12, 2013)

The Library listed above will give you all the information you need as far as what you need and how to do it.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 12, 2013)

SerenityWoodWorks said:


> The Library listed above will give you all the information you need as far as what you need and how to do it.


 

As Jason said above, majority of the answers you are looking for are in the Library(blue tab, middle top of page) just be sure to go to the "Casting" tab and you should find everything you need to know


----------



## DRAT (Jun 12, 2013)

If I could just get answers to these questions instead of reading an entire library, that would be most helpful.  Each of us learns differently.  My best way of learning is either by watching someone do what I want to learn to do, or by someone telling me the answers to the step in a process. 

I hope someone will be able to answer the few questions in my post.

DRAT


----------



## bellringer 75 (Jun 12, 2013)

http://content.penturners.org/library/techniques/embedding.pdf hope this helps you


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 12, 2013)

I find it funny and bit disturbing that an "education Administrator" isn't willing to do a bit of "homework".


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Jun 12, 2013)

Most of the stuff in the library is exactly what you are asking for, one of the reasons for the library is to store the exact steps and videos of the "how is xyz" done. We are not trying to blow you off and not answer, but all we would be doing is copying what is there and posting it here, thus creating an extra step.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 12, 2013)

DRAT said:


> If I could just get answers to these questions instead of reading an entire library, that would be most helpful. Each of us learns differently. My best way of learning is either by watching someone do what I want to learn to do, or by someone telling me the answers to the step in a process.
> 
> I hope someone will be able to answer the few questions in my post.
> 
> DRAT


 

Did he just write that????

Do you know and evidently you do not how long and how much typing it would be to just to answer your few questions???  You basically asked how do I do casting???  All the answers are in the library and no you do not have to read the entire library but if you are inclined to do so then have at it. You look for the subject of casting.


----------



## beck3906 (Jun 12, 2013)

The simple answer to your questions:

Go up Michaels and get a Casting Craft kit which has a small amount of resin
Get cork stoppers that plug your tubes.
Make a small mold from aluminum foil to hold your tubes suspended.  Stick pins through the aluminum foil and into the stoppers to hold the tubes off the bottom.
Mix the resin and slowly pour into your mold and hope you don't get air bubbles.
Let cure.

There's a lot more to consider, like how to prevent bubbles, that I don't have time to add. However, you can find it written elsewhere


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Jun 12, 2013)

After you have acquired some materials (as suggested by Rick), apply some of the resin to a piece of the tape you are using and see what happens after 10 minutes.  If it dissolves the tape you need to rethink your whole approach (as well as learning how to cast).

Once you invest some time to learn to cast you will more fully appreciate why the helpful people here can't give you a few sentences that will answer all your questions and turn you into a competent caster.  Even with very detailed instructions (and someone who is actually willing to read the instructions) the probability of initial failures is high.

I get the sense that you are in a hurry to get something done.  Being in a hurry and needing to get immediate good results is not compatible with learning how to cast.

In my opinion anyway.

Ed


----------



## DRAT (Jun 12, 2013)

You are correct Ed.  I'm in a hurry.....trying to get this done as a gift for a fundraiser for a child with cancer.  My sister called me last night to ask for my help with this particular pen.  They don't "need" the pen, she just thought the gesture would be nice coming from me because she knows I make pens.  We just thought the suit of armor thing would be neat and kind of connected to beating cancer "suit of armor" you know.

I wasn't trying to upset the apple cart, just trying to get some quick help from people who know how to do something that I don't.  I know that's what the Library is for, and I've used it in the past for that type of help, I'm just in a bit of a hurry this time.

Wow, some ugly people sure came out on this one.  Mike "Russian Wolf"  (post a few above) actually took the time to go into my profile to see what I do for work instead of trying to help....amazing.  

It always saddens me when I see people go after some one who is just trying to do something special and nice to help another person, this time a child.  And you John T are right on target, I clearly don't know how much is involved, that's probably why I asked for help in the way that I did.  I admit I am a neophyte on this casting thing.  But it's not like I was looking to do something illegal John T, I was just hoping for a few shortcuts and some help.

I just mailed my sister a pen from my existing stock.  I only wanted to do something special for this little guy.  I'll get back to the library on another day when I have time and I'll learn how to do casting while following each and every step in the directions.

Thanks.


----------



## EBorraga (Jun 12, 2013)

I've never succesfully cast duct tape. I've tried a few ways with no luck. So I wish you the best


----------



## Haynie (Jun 12, 2013)

I was pretty shocked at the responses too.  I do believe there was a thread a couple days ago about people not posting.  Some folks pointed out this type of public lynching.

I for one am sorry it happened to you.  Maybe, if the little guy gets out of the hospital you can offer to help him make his own pen.


----------



## nativewooder (Jun 12, 2013)

OK, so you have a need.   To answer your overall question, there are no shortcuts to casting.  Perhaps you could query whether there is anyone local to you who would be willing to do the casting for you.


----------



## Tim'sTurnings (Jun 12, 2013)

I am not surprised at some of the negative comments as I have heard the same from a few of you before. I don't think so many would have needed to "jump on the guy". He could have been directed to the library with a little more compassion/tact. IMO.
Tim.


----------



## low_48 (Jun 12, 2013)

Won't you have to use something like Modge Podge to cover the tape before casting?


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jun 12, 2013)

I haven't tried to cast something like that so just shooting from the hip I would try making the blank fairly close to the finished pen size and using a lot of coats of CA on it. Good luck to you. Cool idea and for a worthy cause.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 12, 2013)

DRAT said:


> Wow, some ugly people sure came out on this one.  Mike "Russian Wolf"  (post a few above) actually took the time to go into my profile to see what I do for work instead of trying to help....amazing.



I suggest you go back and reread your first two posts. "Give me the answers I want now" is the way they come off.

I didn't provide more help as the best help had already been provided. Read the article in the library. It would have taken less than 5 minutes and given you all the info you needed. Its there for that very purpose.

There is an ignore feature, feel free to use it for me if you'd like. I think you will find that I am more than willing to help, but you have to be willing to help yourself also.

By the way, I think aluminum tape (used in insulation) would work better and give you a better look.


----------



## tim self (Jun 12, 2013)

It is very simple to cast the aluminum tape.  It adheres well to the tube and does not come off as some might suspect.  

And we who cast know there are no shortcuts or quick answers.  I did not see any lack of tact in the first 3 answers, just directions and one simply posted the link directly so there wasn't any hunting to do.  

The OP NEVER stated his reason for needing something such as this and I am sure if he had, someone would have either PMed him or donated the blank.  Lack of information causes discention by both parties.


----------



## jbswearingen (Jun 13, 2013)

DRAT said:


> You are correct Ed.  I'm in a hurry.....trying to get this done as a gift for a fundraiser for a child with cancer.  My sister called me last night to ask for my help with this particular pen.  They don't "need" the pen, she just thought the gesture would be nice coming from me because she knows I make pens.  We just thought the suit of armor thing would be neat and kind of connected to beating cancer "suit of armor" you know.
> 
> I wasn't trying to upset the apple cart, just trying to get some quick help from people who know how to do something that I don't.  I know that's what the Library is for, and I've used it in the past for that type of help, I'm just in a bit of a hurry this time.
> 
> ...





No, Mike *did* help...he suggested for you to go read the library.  Why?  Because YOU'LL GET THE SAME ANSWERS THERE as you will here, but concisely and clearly.

I'm sure it took less time to look at your profile than it would to RETYPE WHAT'S ALREADY BEEN LAID UP BY OTHERS.

Have a good day.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 13, 2013)

DRAT said:


> You are correct Ed. I'm in a hurry.....trying to get this done as a gift for a fundraiser for a child with cancer. My sister called me last night to ask for my help with this particular pen. They don't "need" the pen, she just thought the gesture would be nice coming from me because she knows I make pens. We just thought the suit of armor thing would be neat and kind of connected to beating cancer "suit of armor" you know.
> 
> I wasn't trying to upset the apple cart, just trying to get some quick help from people who know how to do something that I don't. I know that's what the Library is for, and I've used it in the past for that type of help, I'm just in a bit of a hurry this time.
> 
> ...


 


Lets just stop right here. Lets get something perfectly clear. I am sick and tired of people yelling foul when so called newbie asks a question and is told to read the articles in the library. This has to stop. These articles were made with the grace of the people who did them and were willing to take the time and share their knowledge. That is why the forrunners of this site set these things up for us. If it comes across as being snubbed it is not. 

No where in your opening statement did you mention this was a rush job for some charity. If it even was how do you think you are going to get the material and learn the art of casting that quickly. Why did you not come on and ask if someone could cast the blank for you or better yet why not donate something you are proficient at already. Haste makes waste as they say. 

No where did I say you were doing anything illegal so do not put words in my mouth. Your questions are not at all easy to answer in just a few words. It is impossible. The people who directed you to the library meant no ill will. They actually were being helpful. 

I hope you do have some time in the future and learn the art of casting and then maybe you will better understand what others were trying to tell you. Good luck to you and I wish all the best to the child you are trying to raise funds for and commend you for it.


----------



## butchf18a (Jun 13, 2013)

jttheclockman said:


> DRAT said:
> 
> 
> > You are correct Ed. I'm in a hurry.....trying to get this done as a gift for a fundraiser for a child with cancer. My sister called me last night to ask for my help with this particular pen. They don't "need" the pen, she just thought the gesture would be nice coming from me because she knows I make pens. We just thought the suit of armor thing would be neat and kind of connected to beating cancer "suit of armor" you know.
> ...


 

DITTO!!


----------



## Tim'sTurnings (Jun 13, 2013)

Yes, but there is a kindhearted, helpful way to guide a person to get what they want and then there is the way you guys go at it. 
_Tim._


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 13, 2013)

Tim'sTurnings said:


> Yes, but there is a kindhearted, helpful way to guide a person to get what they want and then there is the way you guys go at it.
> _Tim._


 
It was. Look at his second post. That is when it turned abit but again nothing harsh. 

Way too sensative.


----------



## Haynie (Jun 13, 2013)

Holy cow people.


----------



## DRAT (Jun 13, 2013)

June 13, 2013 

Just a FYI, here is the pen I sent.  DRAT


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jun 13, 2013)

I like it. I see you didn't go cheap on the materiel. Nicely done.


----------



## robutacion (Jun 13, 2013)

Well, I read every single post and I only can say that, I'm very disappointed and saddened that situations like this still happen.  There is not the first time that I offer my thoughts on people being sent to the library, which I call, "the dark room".  

Libraries are like Google searches, can be most frustration if one is not much in tune with the correct questions to ask or to phrase the questions, some do it very naturally, others find it an absolute nightmare.  I have also made known, what I think when I go to a forum with a question and I'm sent packing to the library, that is certainly the best way to make me not to want to ever have anything to do with that forum, period...!

I have said also a thousand times, if people asking questions such as this, bother you, please do not say/type anything, you will making a big favor to everyone, including to the name and principals/reputation of IAP, and allowing someone else that doesn't mind to take the time to answer direct questions, to do so...!

The thing is, I spend a considerable amount of my time, recommending people to visit and join IAP, the very first thing I say is that, "there is a good bunch of people always willing to help with any questions you may have...!" and with all due respect to everyone, sending someone packing to the library, is not the help I want them to have...!

Sure, we all get tired to answer the same questions all the time however, you will do a much better job by, ignoring the question/post if you are not in the mood for typing, or you are having a bad day, ( we all have those and we all know what comes out of our mouth's/heads, then) so, let it be, someone will come along and interact with this member and will try to assist him/her.

Sometimes, we all tend to forget how it all started for us, and how we went about it, I sure remember well those that jumped in to grab my hand and help across the street, even with the electronic madness of today's society, there are some of us that still appreciate the one to one interaction, the day forums such as this becomes an electronic bank of "general" answers, I will, stop my membership...!

Now, I don't need anyone to agree with me however, I don't need anyone to go off on me, just because then don't, I really would prefer that people be a little more generous with other members with these issues, I spend hours typing and take the time to be as detailed as I possible can to anyone, no exceptions, I don't expect that everyone has the time/willingness as I do to respond to answers or provide information as I do however, It makes me wonder if that is what makes certain people to put me on their "ignore" list...! with all due respect, your loss...!:wink::biggrin:

Putting someone off like that, is that really needed...???

Cheers
George


----------



## LagniappeRob (Jun 13, 2013)

I have to chime in now after feeling dressed down... Go back and look with an open mind the posts in order. 
1. How can I cast tape
2. It's in the library
3. It's in the library
(neither post was harsh at all)
4. OP - goes off about why can't people just answer him. 
Time from post 1 to post 4 = 33 minutes. In that much time, he could have easily found the info in the library plus a lot more. He was never asked to read "an entire library". That statement is silly as well as false. Searching the library for "casting" takes less than a second complete with small intros to each article.

Fast forward 3 HOURS later and he goes on a rant about others here not helping him in the way he wanted in the timeframe he wanted and tried to lay a guilt trip on them to boot. That didn't fly with me and still I didn't say anything. 

Let's step back for a second again, and this time look at it from the people who took hours out of their life to write up some of these articles. I have to write procedures in my job. It's a LOT of work!  It's writing, checking, taking pictures (screenshots for me), arranging, proofreading, and on and on... The article authors here went through the same thing - except they didn't get paid for it.   So it's no slight to be referred to the library - that's what it's there for!  If we not going to use it, the admins might as well get rid of it. It can all be answered in the forums. But then 6 months from then, someone will be posting:  I don't know why I come here, it's the same questions over and over. I've been on forums like that... seen those posts. Notice it was BEEN. PAST TENSE.


----------



## lorbay (Jun 13, 2013)

Oooooooouch
Lin


----------



## LagniappeRob (Jun 13, 2013)

robutacion said:


> Putting someone off like that, is that really needed...???





Sorry I don't see that. He went on the offensive by the looks of it to me. I don't know about others, but when I'm asking for help it is "with hat in hand" as they say. Others are under no obligation to help. IF they offer help, and to what extent is entirely up to them. I have no right what so ever to come back at them and tell them anything.


----------



## Tom T (Jun 13, 2013)

High nice people, Mr Dart there is a sight called classic nib, I think it is them.  They have the coolest metal type blanks you have ever seen.  It may be one of the other guys.  I know it may not be your own blank but they are really nice if that is the place.  I am sure the next post or two the nice people on this site will verify that or direct you to the correct site.  It may not be timely enough foryou but it is good for he future..
I have been hanging out on this site for a few years now, most usually every one is nice.  But even the best have a bad day.  Keep up doing what is right and good.  Those people a harder to find every day.
Tom


----------



## CoastalRyan (Jun 13, 2013)

robutacion said:


> Well, I read every single post and I only can say that, I'm very disappointed and saddened that situations like this still happen.  There is not the first time that I offer my thoughts on people being sent to the library, which I call, "the dark room".
> 
> Libraries are like Google searches, can be most frustration if one is not much in tune with the correct questions to ask or to phrase the questions, some do it very naturally, others find it an absolute nightmare.  I have also made known, what I think when I go to a forum with a question and I'm sent packing to the library, that is certainly the best way to make me not to want to ever have anything to do with that forum, period...!
> 
> ...


As someone relatively new to the forum I want to applaud this post. I've used the library extensively but I admit a lot of the real good stuff is easily lost in the lingo. Most people fresh to the forum don't have the vocabulary or basic knowledge to refine the searches in a way that leads to quick and easy answers. 

Having been an owner, member and participator in dozens of forums I can tell you first hand that the quickest way to kill forum traffic is for new members to be constantly met with the "search for it" or proverbial redirection response. 

I saw one of the first few posts actually provided a link to a library article. That in my opinion was a productive way to point someone in the right direction if you prefer to not type it all out. 

Knowing where stuff is and how to find it here, can be half the battle.


----------



## Ted Smith (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm a newbie (first post) and a neophyte (only 5 pens). As such, I have millions of questions. Up until now, I've found this to be a friendly, helpful, welcoming site.
Up until now.
I believe when I'm in need of answers, I'll stick to the library and Google. I'd rather not face snarky answers, or people looking up my bio to sneer at me. 
Am I one of those "having a bad day"? Not until now. And it's more disappointment, than a "bad day."


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jun 13, 2013)

Ted,
I like the fact that you use the word snarky, one of my favorite words. If you have any questions you can ask me I'll be glad to help. If I ever do direct you to the library it will be with a link to the specific thing being discussed and to be read as supplemental reading. If you are ever in the Seattle area and can join us for a meeting please do.


----------



## lorbay (Jun 13, 2013)

Ted Smith said:


> I'm a newbie (first post) and a neophyte (only 5 pens). As such, I have millions of questions. Up until now, I've found this to be a friendly, helpful, welcoming site.
> Up until now.
> I believe when I'm in need of answers, I'll stick to the library and Google. I'd rather not face snarky answers, or people looking up my bio to sneer at me.
> Am I one of those "having a bad day"? Not until now. And it's more disappointment, than a "bad day."



You are right most of the time it is always friendly, hey but we all have bad days. I look at some of the posts from newbs and say cant they friggin read its all or most of it in the library. But then I stop and think, hey I have been on this site for a few years now and pretty know where to find things. So when I do catch myself saying that I go find what the person is asking about and copy and past it for them. Just my two bits.

Lin


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 13, 2013)

seamus7227 said:


> SerenityWoodWorks said:
> 
> 
> > The Library listed above will give you all the information you need as far as what you need and how to do it.
> ...


 

Once again this is being blown out of poportion. I think Seamus said it well in the 3rd post down. The very 3rd post down. He told him where to look. Why do we have to do the research for him. It was said that the lingo is not known by newbies. So what is going to make it different if it is written in a post as opposed to being printed in the Library which most of the times has photos also to help??? He goes to the library and does some research and if then has questions the questions can be more specific. From there the conversation can take on some life. You people act as if the library here is like walking into the New York Public Library. Come on people. Alot of time was spent by the members in charge of the library to break it down as simple as possible and to catorgorize most everything in there. One article was referenced but there are many more articles there that can explain things even more. Should we list them all??? Maybe we should change the word "LIBRARY" because it sounds like some people have a phobia when they hear this word

I have said this time and time again. unless specific questions are asked you lose so much in generalized questions and the answers get watered down. In this particular case only one person gave a sample breakdown of what the OP asked. All others jumped on the people who polietly mentioned to go to the library here because what he wanted to know was far more involved than a simple answer. When his return reply was stated as it was then things took a different lite. 

Once again to the OP I commend what you are doing. I wish all the best for the Child and the family. It is unfortunate that this culminated into a useless discussion. I am sure that was not the intent of anyone answering your question. I hope you realize the magnitude of your question when you do get into casting. I would also like to point out that utube has many very good videos on casting. So when you do try it, remember to check some of them out. And no I do not have any links.  Type in Resin Casting and have fun. 


Very nice backup pen you sent, by the way.

Hope everyone has calmed down and enjoys the day.


----------

